# I printed out the first E-Book today.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I took my thumb drive to Office Max this morning and had them print out the entire first book. It turned out to be 114 pages if I remember correctly. I had it printed in B/W and the photos looked ok. It would have definitely been better with color photos. Honestly, I impressed my self. I am proud of it. 

I'm fishing tomorrow so I probably won't get the rest of it printed until Wednesday. 

Hopefully I'll be able to purchase Adobe Acrobat 8 or 9 soon. I need it to finish theE-Books.

$800 is mighty strong for me right now.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

How long till I can get my copy?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The books will be ready as soon as I can figure out how to get them into e-book format. If I had Adobe Acrobat 8 or 9, I could start cranking them out tomorrow. Unfortunately, Acrobat is mighty expensive.

Printing them individually is far more expensive and somebody would immediately start making copies. The first book cost about $15 to print with the coil binding and cover. I might have book 2-7 copied tomorrow because I really ought to have a hard copy of everything.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I printed out the other 6 e-books today. I have a little over $100 for one copy of the entire document. That is in Black and white. I'll probably print out a few pages in color so folks can see what this thing will look like in e-book format or on CDs.

When we get the PVC Projects for Fishing and Boating e-book done and the Kayaking e-book, I think I am going to quit before finishing the bass fishing one (or 2).


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Check out e-bay for Adobe Acrobat. May find one for less than $200.00. Good luck with the book.:clap


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks. I gotta have the one with full licensing because this is a commercial venture. Which ever one I need, it will darn sure be less than $800 or so it seems.

Actually, I don't even know what I need. There is an on line service that can answer almost any question you can ask--for a fee. My wife has used it for a couple of projects with great results. I think I will try that route tomorrow. I want to do it exactly right the first time. I have far too much time invested to go any other route.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Captken. I may have one I can get for you. Give me a day or two to look into it but I think I can ge the software for you.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds good to me but I am pretty sure I need the licensing agreement that goes with the software it I am going to use it commercially.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

10-4


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is what it looks like printed out. The first 7 books, a stack 7-1/4" tall.

My wife is a very harsh critic. She deleted terms like "Shines like a diamond in a goat's ass" and "Passesthrough guides like a dose of salts through a widow woman." 

No, it won't be as colorful but one thing certain, there will be far fewer gramatical errors. 

I'm starting on the final editof book 1 in a few minutes.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I made a quick trip to the flea market this morning, took a few photos for tips then got down to the business of changing the stuff Sharon suggested. I'll have to admit it is easier to read and understand

Sharon has done a great job so far. I hope she doesn't burn out before completing all 7 of the books I have ready.

I am itching to get the PVC tips e-book completed so I can spend more time on the Kayak book. My son Rhett is working on Flyfishing right now and we'll get to bass fishing sooner or later.We have a huge amount of varried experience plus we both have friends who are absolute fishing experts. 

When I have a fishing, rigging, molding or mechanicalquestion, I call my friend Joe Graves. Joe was a pioneer in the soft plastic lure manufacturing business. I call him "The Guru of the Worm Goo." Joe might be the smartest man I know and he can get way down to my level where even I can understand.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I want to purchase one Captain Ken.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopefully the first 7will be ready soon. Have I mentioned that this project started 60 years ago? I didn't know it at the time I started taking notes though.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *captken (10/26/2008)*My wife is a very harsh critic. She deleted terms like "Shines like a diamond in a goat's ass" and "Passesthrough guides like a dose of salts through a widow woman." No, it won't be as colorful


Ken, Don't let your wife get her hands on " *Marijuana Dreamin' *" Until after you post the full story on here !!!


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I have Adobe Acrobat. If you want to send me the files, I can return them to you in PDF.

I also have a friend who works for a printing companythat may be able to give you some options for printing them.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I canconvert them to PDF with no problem. The big problem is having the licensing agreement if I want to sell the documents.

Amazon has a program where you can sell E-Books there or on your own site. If Amazon sells them, there are two options. You can buy them as E-books or as hard copies by chosing the POD (Print on Demand) option. I don't have a clue what they would cost through Amazon. Amazon uses a proprietary E-book generating program and will not sell books in any other format. They have a free downloadable reader program like Acrobat Reader.

I know each volumemust have its own Ibsn #. I'll have to buy the #s but that is just another cost of doing business. I want to do it right because I have been bitten on the butt more than once.

One of these days, I am going tocompile all of my short stories and try to sell them.


----------

